# Keep Blowing Fuses



## JNP (Jan 21, 2017)

Been running this setup going on 3 years now and all of a sudden blowing fuses left and right. Only thing that has changed is I added the height sensors to the magagement but they are all plug and play. Power system on with car on and air up and down using presets from the controller and kick compressor on. Power at this point seems to surge the interior lights and airlift system dies and results in blown fuse. Just replaced both of my check valves because they were both leaking and still blowing the fuses. Didn't think that would be the cause but I've read elsewhere it can lead to an amperage spike. Ohms out the power to ground with no shorts in any of the circuits. 

Air Lift 3p/3h
2 Viair 380c compressors 
4 gauge power wire from battery 100a fused
4 gauge ground to trunk ground stud
40 amp relay hooked up to signal off harness and separate 30a fused power


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

JNP said:


> Been running this setup going on 3 years now and all of a sudden blowing fuses left and right. Only thing that has changed is I added the height sensors to the magagement but they are all plug and play. Power system on with car on and air up and down using presets from the controller and kick compressor on. Power at this point seems to surge the interior lights and airlift system dies and results in blown fuse. Just replaced both of my check valves because they were both leaking and still blowing the fuses. Didn't think that would be the cause but I've read elsewhere it can lead to an amperage spike. Ohms out the power to ground with no shorts in any of the circuits.
> 
> Air Lift 3p/3h
> 2 Viair 380c compressors
> ...


100amp fuse is too large.
do you have each compressor fused individually? if so, are they both blowing?


----------



## JNP (Jan 21, 2017)

So I have main 4 gauge power running from the battery with a 100 amp fused protection to a fuse block in the trunk which has individual 30a dedicated lines to each compressor. Only one fuse is blowing which is the one hooked up to the management that powers the compressor. The second compressor just gets its own power and the signal is off of the grey wire on the airlift harness. I'm thinking the compressor is on its way out. I will try tonight to switch the compressors and see it the other fuse starts to blow


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

JNP said:


> So I have main 4 gauge power running from the battery with a 100 amp fused protection to a fuse block in the trunk which has individual 30a dedicated lines to each compressor. Only one fuse is blowing which is the one hooked up to the management that powers the compressor. The second compressor just gets its own power and the signal is off of the grey wire on the airlift harness. I'm thinking the compressor is on its way out. I will try tonight to switch the compressors and see it the other fuse starts to blow


that's what I think is happening. your thought is correct, switch the comps and see if the other holds pressure without blowing the fuse.


----------



## JNP (Jan 21, 2017)

Follow up: just eliminated the pump that was run directly from the air lift harness and connected power to the second pump and seems to be holding up just fine. I'm going to take apart the pump this weekend and get a look inside and see what's going on in there.


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Came here to suggest that the compressor could be bad and causing too much draw and that's why the fuse kept popping. Friend with V2 had similar issue. Tried different pump and issue resolved.


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

I also want to note that I was running into a fuse popping issue which was due to a dying compressor. 

Every week or so I'd blow a 30 amp for one of my compressors while it was operating. I have a dual setup but was only running one at a time (don't ask). Decided to run both at the same time to test it out and still kept blowing the fuse. Thinking that it might be the one compressor I switched back to a single setup, this time running the other compressor that I previously had unplugged and haven't had a blown fuse since.

Still need to buy a new one or rebuild the old one ...


----------

